# Car factories in your country?



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil
Hyundai - são paulo state











Ford - são paulo state











HYundai - GOias State











Honda - São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil

Citroen/ Peugeot - Rio de Janeiro state










































MItshibishi Brasil -Goias State


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil

Toyota - São Paulo state



















Brazil
iveco


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Italy

Ferrari - Maranello*




























*Lamborghini - Sant'Agata Bolognese*


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Italy

Maserati - Modena*



















*Maserati - Grugliasco* Ex *De Tomaso* car factory


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil

Mercedez Benz - MInas Gerais State












Fiat - MInas Gerais State


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Italy

Alfa Romeo - Arese* Now closed



















*Alfa Romeo - Pomigliano D'Arco* (but they produce only Fiat Panda there)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil

Chevrolet - Rio Grande do Sul State










Chevrolet - são paulo State











NISSAN - Parana State


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Italy

Fiat - Mirafiori* Alfa Romeo Mito and Lancia Musa are produced here




























*Fiat - Cassino* Alfa Romeo Giulietta and Lancia Delta are produced here




























*Fiat - Melfi* Only Fiat Punto is produced here



















*Fiat - Sevel Val di Sangro* Citroen Jumper/Relay, Peugeot Boxer and Fiat Ducato are produced here


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil 


NISSAN (U/C) - RIO DE JANEIRO State











BMW (U/C) - SANTA CATARINA State










LAND ROVER (U/C) - RIO DE JANEIRO State


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Italy 

DR Motor Company - Macchia D'Isernia*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil

VOlkswagen - Parana State












Ford Camaçari - Bahia State


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

*South Africa - East London (Eastern Cape province)
*
East London is the hub of South Africa's automotive manufacturing. 

Mercedes Benz, Volkswagen and General Motors have plants there.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

This plant does both Right and Left Hand Drive models. The Right hand drives are for local market and Hong Kong, Singapore, Japan, Australia markets. The left hand models are primarily for US market.


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

*Toyota - North Plant, Cambridge, ON, Canada.
*

North Plant is where the Corolla and the Matrix are build. The Matrix is made exclusively in this plant. 3,000,000 Corollas manufactured here since 1997.

Facilities: 3 million sq ft
Employment: 7,000
Products: Corolla Sedan, Matrix




















Toyota plant - Cambridge by photo_nuevo, on Flickr


Dude, Where's My Car? by i. duke, on Flickr


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

*South Africa BMW Plant in Pretoria*

Opened in 1968, it remains the first plant to be opened by BMW outside Germany.


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

^^Didn't know there was a HD factory in York. Gotta Check it out the next time I come to Lancaster.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil

Volkswagen - São Pualo


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Harley-Davidson (not technically a car but if Fiat counts:lol: jk, plus this factory is not too far from my home)
York, PA, U.S.A.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:cheers:


----------

